# Fenix TA21 Quick & Dirty Review



## chanjyj (Jun 23, 2009)

*Full Review Links

Part 1 w Pics*
*Part 2 w Pics*
*Part 3 w Pics*

*Daily Usage - Comments (1)
Daily Usage - Comments (2)*
*
Torture Tests - Comments (1)*


Hi all

I've just reached home after a tiring day of work to discover Fenix has sent me a copy of their TA21 to test - I'll try my best to do it ASAP but apologies if I'm slow - overload at work these few days (and it's 12.01am now!).

This review will have a slight military bias to it when it comes to application. I assume it will apply to LEOs too, especially the SWAT/HRT teams.

Please note that this set is one of their first few production models, and might be meant for internal circulation only. While it is not a pre-production model, I am not sure if there are major differences between this and the "real deal". I'll have to do some clarification with Fenix.

*First Part - Packaging*






Image arrived from China via DHL.





If you're curious as to where they shipped it from, here goes 





I had to smile at the invoice - $5 USD for the TA21! 





Package is opened up - I doubt any of you will see this when you purchase your TA21.





The real deal. Note that the features advertised by Fenix on the front of the box (etc "Highly Impact Resistant Structure") are slightly raised. This is the first time I have seen this on a Fenix box.





The contents of the entire box - note that there is no holster. Lanyard, 2 spare O rings, boot cap included, manual and warranty registration form is provided (manual is hidden inside the warranty registration form). Lanyard seems a tad uselss


Ok folks - I'm too tired to continue. I'll try to do some quick beamshots tomorrow (sorry, duty calls me back to the airbase for the most part of the day+evening, I'm real tied up at the moment).

Chan


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 23, 2009)

^ look inside the little tiny baggie with the lanyard, the O rings are tucked away in the middle.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention this in the above post:

I'll be carrying the flashlight with me to work and using it on a daily basis, so the review will be more centered on practical usage. Beamshots I'd probably do, but heatsink and lightsphere tests are beyond me at this time.

Will add notes to this thread whenever I notice something.


Clip is strong. *Very* strong. Removable too!
A LEO reviewer has said that the TA30's "teeth" had the tendency to shred his pocket. I do not have a TA30 with me right now, but from what I see, the TA21's "teeth" are exactly the same as the TA30. However, aren't giving my combat fatigues any problems. I'm not sure about civvie wear though. Will have to give it a try one of these days.
TA21 is about 1 inch longer than the TK10 I currently use. If you are holding it "hammer style" or backhand, it works fine. However, I feel that the balance is slightly "off" when you are using the cigar style.
Reflector is light orange peel. However, cree rings ARE present. Throw is greater than a TK10, equal to a TK11, slightly less than a TK11 R2.
Clickie is virtually silent compared to a TK10 when on momentary-on. However, when you turn it fully on, it makes a louder sound than the TK10. I prefer the TA21 in this aspect, since I will be using momentary-on most of the time.
Selector switch is noisy when turning. BAD, for a tactical light IMO. I would like to have it completely silent.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 23, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> ^ look inside the little tiny baggie with the lanyard, the O rings are tucked away in the middle.



Oh thanks. I'm going to update the thread. I guess I'm too tired after staring at airplanes the whole day.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 23, 2009)

Took the light in for a bath with me just now, I always like to give lights a "bath" before they are used for anything else.


*Good news* - it worked completely fine. No water penetration at all even after repeated turning.
*Bad news* - UI gets VERY slippery when wet, and is almost impossible to operate with bare hands. Unlike the TK10's head which is large enough to turn while wet, and the E01's head which has some knurling on it, the revolving ring is neither wide enough, nor has any knurling to generate friction needed to turn it when slippery.
While the TA21 itself is HA III anodized, the clip is not. It appears to be stainless steel. If you operate in a marine environment you'd want to take care there.
The entire head of the TA21 is undetachable from the body. Only the tailcap is removable.
*The light can tailstand, but is not exactly the most stable of lights.*
Fenix has provided a REAL low for a T series light. I would say around 15 lumens. Useful, and doesn't spoil night vision.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok. Some pictures of how the TA21 will fit into your daily use, and whether you will use it as an EDC. Pics of clip, and size review. Did not have time to do beamshots today.


*The Clip*
I find it is a great one - excellent tension, and can be removed if you like. No fiddling with screws either. :thumbsup:









It is rather impossible to pry off. The only way to remove the clip is to literally take out the tail end of the light, and slide the clip off. I repeat again - the clip is STRONG.



*Size Comparison Between TK10 and TA21*
I used to use the TK10 as my daily "go to" light. Am looking if the TA21 can replace it. But first off, we do need to see if it is too large in the first place no?





RCR123 for reference. TA21 is about 1.5 inch longer than the TK10. Note it can tailstand. Still useable for the military guy. I cannot comment for the LEO and civilian here. But for me personally, if I go out wearing civvies I will use my TK10 instead. The TA21 is a tad too long.





Looking at the size of the head from the above pic, I thought the TA21's head was smaller than the TK10. Apparently not. See the pics below. The TA21 also uses a light orange peel reflector that does exhibit the "donut rings" unlike the TK10. But it doesn't bother me. At least, not for military applications.



*Real-World Use*
Finally - A shot of the TA21 on my belt.





Yeah. It fits.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 24, 2009)

pretty neat! but the head not coming off seems like a small problem for me, i donno how i would beable to clean the contacts in the head...

and is the cigar ring removeable?


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 24, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> pretty neat! but the head not coming off seems like a small problem for me, i donno how i would beable to clean the contacts in the head...
> 
> and is the cigar ring removeable?



Cigar ring is removable. However, IMO it is best to leave it there as it helps to secure the clip even tighter (although I do believe the clip will not slip without the cigar ring).

Regarding the head issue - there's a spring in the head - and in the tail. So.. hmm. How bout some cottonwool dipped in alcohol? If it were me I'd use a rifle cleaning kit but again, that's me....


----------



## john10001 (Jun 24, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> Clickie is virtually silent compared to a TK10 when on momentary-on. However, when you turn it fully on, it makes a louder sound than the TK10. I prefer the TA21 in this aspect, since I will be using momentary-on most of the time.
> Selector switch is noisy when turning. BAD, for a tactical light IMO. I would like to have it completely silent.


 
Sounds like TA20 will be better for tactical? I suspect the full click will be the same noise on that, but the dial for different brightness will be silent?

I'll look forward to reading more of your comments on the TA21 and any forum members that buy it too.

John


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 24, 2009)

john10001 said:


> Sounds like TA20 will be better for tactical? I suspect the full click will be the same noise on that, but the dial for different brightness will be silent?
> 
> I'll look forward to reading more of your comments on the TA21 and any forum members that buy it too.
> 
> John



John, I didn't ask Fenix to pass me a TA20 so I have no idea. But from what I know, the TA30 makes as much noise as the TA21 regarding the brightness dial. I won't expect the TA20 to be much different.

I'll update this thread / review with more pics when I'm free. I know some people are looking forward to the beamshots, but at the moment I am really tied up due to the damned H1N1 flu crisis. My office has a manpower shortage and.. hmm. Go figure - it's the military after all and jets still need to fly.

I'll try my best to get it done ASAP. :sigh:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 24, 2009)

ahhh tthats pretty cool...the Ta21 is better than i thought it would be =]

Thanks!


----------



## 276 (Jun 24, 2009)

The TA30 also takes two hands to rotate. I hope this one is one hand.


----------



## john10001 (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought the TA-20 has a free rotating dial so it wouldn't have different stop point and not likely to make any noise? I thought it was just a free rotating dial? Like a mag? I believe TA-30 has same type of dial as TA-21 so they're both gonna make noise?


----------



## recDNA (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish tactical bezel were removable. I don't plan on stabbing anybody with my flashlight.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 24, 2009)

john10001 said:


> I thought the TA-20 has a free rotating dial so it wouldn't have different stop point and not likely to make any noise? I thought it was just a free rotating dial? Like a mag? I believe TA-30 has same type of dial as TA-21 so they're both gonna make noise?



No TA series has free rotating dials. Heck. No Fenix has that.
I think only 2 models have it in the market - can't remember their names.


----------



## iTorch (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for posting this, and please do the beamshots, ideally one of each? Well maybe not the strobe etc but certainly the brightness levels.

Could you also let us know if it runs hot when its on and what the battery life is like - sorry to bother you, I know you are busy but I think this might be my next light, no point waiting for the mystical surefire.

Oh and wahat does it weigh, also are you using two cr123's or an 18650?

Oh and rechargables or not?
better go now...


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 25, 2009)

I managed to grab sometime off today to do the beamshots all of you were waiting for.

I would have liked to do the beamshots in a totally dark place.
Unfortunately I didn't have enough time to wait for full darkness before I could take the shots, and also I live in an urban area (with tremendous light pollution!) and didn't have the time to run off to some deserted area so just bear with the shots.


*Beamshots*
Torch is aimed at the number "120" on the opposite block. Note that it will appear that the TA21 is a thrower. Not true, it has enough spill to keep one happy, just that the ambient light overpowers the spill here.

Also keep in mind that the tint of the TA21 is warmer than in the pictures - I didn't have time to colour correct it.

Photos are in order of Fenix's given lumen ratings, the shots below are in the following order:

Control Shot
225 lumens
195 lumens 
160 lumens
120 lumens
80 lumens
50 lumens
35 lumens
18 lumens
4 lumens





































I personally feel that some of Fenix's lower lumen ratings (4 lumens, 18 lumens) are slightly under-rated. Their 4 lumens appears more like 15 lumens to me, and their 18 lumens like 30 lumens.

But I will reiterate again, my TA21 is one of the very first off their production line, and is meant for testers only. It might have some quirks that the TA21 being sold in the market might not display.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 25, 2009)

iTorch said:


> Thank you for posting this, and please do the beamshots, ideally one of each? Well maybe not the strobe etc but certainly the brightness levels.
> 
> Could you also let us know if it runs hot when its on and what the battery life is like - sorry to bother you, I know you are busy but I think this might be my next light, no point waiting for the mystical surefire.
> 
> ...



iTorch

Beamshots posted 

Doesn't run hot. Heatsink is good. Did not do a scientific measurement of battery life (no time, and I doubt I will have time the next few months) but the battery life on a single 18650 lasted me a whole day at work. Since I only use turbo mode, I can safely say the TA21 has lasted for 1.5h on a 18650 battery - and is surviving. *Conclusion: Longer than 1.5h on turbo mode, 18650 battery*

Weight - Official Fenix source gives it at 168g, I have no reason to doubt them. From a military point of view, this light weighs nothing, and I wont hesitate to carry it around based on a size/weight viewpoint. From a civvie point of view I MIGHT use my TK10 instead of the TA21.

Which batteries I'm using - 18650 2700mAh, and since I carry a TK10 around as backup, I have 2 spare RCR123As as backup batteries.

Rechargeable or not? Definitely a rechargeable 18650 cell as it gives you superior runtime to RCR123As. If you were to go the non-rechargable route and use the light often, you'd be eating through a ton of batteries a month.

Chan


----------



## iTorch (Jun 25, 2009)

Thankyou, you are doing a stirling job.
Very helpful.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 25, 2009)

276 said:


> The TA30 also takes two hands to rotate. I hope this one is one hand.



If you are holding it hammer style, yes, it is short enough to rotate with one hand.

If you are holding it SEAL style (backhand/overhand?), no. It is impossible. And the UI does require some force to turn so even if your finger is long enough I doubt your pinkie and handle the job... unless you're Bruce Lee


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 25, 2009)

TA21 currently undergoing torture tests now 

Let's see if it can survive like my TK10 (50+ drops from 1.5m onto hard concrete, 20+ drops from 1m onto tile etc). Btw, my TK10 is still ticking. Sadly, the batteries within did not fare as well.


*Update*
0.7m drop onto metal plates, and bounced off the metal plates onto tile.
- Slight dent on cigar ring, everything else a ok. UI untouched.
Sprayed with industrial jet, at the UI (rotating dial)
- Perfectly ok (I'm surprised, actually)


----------



## Import Junky (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you know what size holder works with the TA21? I need a nylon one for my Duty Belt.


I know a Bianchi Size 3 (prob all size 3s) works with the TA30.


----------



## chanjyj (Jul 12, 2009)

Import Junky said:


> Do you know what size holder works with the TA21? I need a nylon one for my Duty Belt.
> 
> 
> I know a Bianchi Size 3 (prob all size 3s) works with the TA30.




Nope, sorry bout this - I don't use one. I just clip the light straight on.


----------



## Import Junky (Jul 16, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> Nope, sorry bout this - I don't use one. I just clip the light straight on.


 


I keep bumping it off the belt. or it takes a nice chuck out of the steering wheel:shakehead


----------



## zaanea (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi chanjyj,

I've run a simple test on the Fenix TA21. I chargerd the 18650 battery and put it directly in the TA21 en started measuring the output. Since I haven't got a good lumenmeter I used a temperature meter. These are some of the results I got. They are in dutch but I wil translate some of it.
omgevingstemp: temperature of the surrounding area
temp voor de lens: temperature for the head (lens)
temp head: this is the external temperature of the head

TA21 - start @ 1010h - mode IX - 0h
TA21 - meting @ 1117h - mode IX - 1h7m - omgevingstemp: 21.1 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1120h - mode IX - 1h10m - temp voor de lens: 45.5 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1123h - mode IX - 1h13m - temp head : 31.4 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1131h - mode IX - 1h21m - temp voor de lens: 46.2 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1140h - mode IX - 1h30m - temp voor de lens: 46.8 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1145h - mode IX - 1h45m - temp voor de lens: 46.9 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1210h - mode IX - 2h00m - temp voor de lens: 44.3 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1243h - mode IX - 2h30m - temp voor de lens: 40.0 graden C
TA21 - meting @ 1310h - mode IX - 3h00m - temp voor de lens: 31.5 graden C

Op 1310h gestopt en lichtstanden vergleken: lichtstand IX (225lumen) was op t oog net zo veel als lichtstand V (80lumen)

I quit the measurent @ 1310h en compared the lightemissions. 
Output IX (225lumens) now looked as bright as Output V (80lumens)

how do I ad/upload pictures straight from my pc?


----------



## Conan (Nov 9, 2009)

Is it ok to use RCR 123A 3 volt battery with the TA21?


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, you can use them. But the runtime will be much better with single 18650 cell.


----------



## Conan (Nov 11, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Yes, you can use them. But the runtime will be much better with single 18650 cell.



Wont the lumens be less with the 18650? So it's a trade-off having longer run time with less lumens?


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 12, 2009)

No, the brightness will stay the same. It is flat regulated with 18650 batteries.


----------



## Conan (Nov 12, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> No, the brightness will stay the same. It is flat regulated with 18650 batteries.




Wow! Thank you very much for that info! :goodjob:


----------



## jirik_cz (Nov 12, 2009)

You are welcome . Btw. the runtimes with AW2600 are much better than what manufacturer claims.


----------



## ajanifer (Nov 15, 2009)

*Import Junky*, 
Try one of these pouches from DiamondBack Tactical. I use this for my TA21.

MOLLE Type
http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/BattleLab-Flashlight-Pouch-SF-M3-Combat-P739C231.aspx

Belt Type
http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/...ouch-Fits-SureFire-M3-Belt-Worn-P307C230.aspx


----------



## swordfish2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Just received my light. 
The feel of this light is really solid. Feels little bigger than any other 1x18650 lights i have. But the built quality is impressive. Looking forward to light this baby tonight.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 26, 2010)

swordfish2 said:


> Just received my light.
> The feel of this light is really solid. Feels little bigger than any other 1x18650 lights i have. But the built quality is impressive. Looking forward to light this baby tonight.



I have as well TK10 and TA30, and I consider now TA21. The reason is the available 80 and 120lm modes who I miss with TK10 and TA30(45lm*** often is too low and 225lm often provides too short runtime). While I use these lights mostly in 225lm mode I think I will use TA21 much in 80 and 120lm modes.

Regards, Patric

** *60lm modes of TK10 and TA30 are lower than stated, actually around 45lm.


----------



## Melson (Feb 26, 2010)

I have the TA30 and instead of bumping a new thread can someone give me some help here?

I dropped her on the concrete from about four/five feet and I got a couple dings on it. 

I realize it's going to get beat up as that's why I bought it, but a four feet drop and it received a couple small dings already? Is this normal?


----------



## woodrow (Feb 27, 2010)

yes...do not worry about it....rock is harder than aluminum


----------



## parabellum (Mar 17, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> Nope, sorry bout this - I don't use one. I just clip the light straight on.





Import Junky said:


> I keep bumping it off the belt. or it takes a nice chuck out of the steering wheel:shakehead




First post here, just purchased a TA21 and have some questions, but I didn't want to start my own thread either.

The clip might work fine on a web belt on a Class A uniform, but I wear a reinforced Galco gun-belt for my everyday belt, so the clip will never work on that. The belt is just too thick.

I was wondering if anyone found a good pouch for this light.

I have a couple pouches that fit the light already: HSGI (High Speed Gear) and Maxpedition...but I use those pouches for overt use on my plate carrier, because the profiles on the pouches are not exactly svelte.


Has anyone had success with finding a pouch that will not add too much to the dimensions of the light when carried on the waist? A pouch without a top-flap would be ideal. There is already a lot of real estate on my belt that is spoken for.

Thanks much. I've been lurking on this forum for a long time, glad to finally make a post...and yes, the Fenix TA21 is a fantastic light.


----------



## KouDy (Jun 9, 2010)

for holster i got http://www.niteize.com/collections/flashlights/products/lite-holster-stretch this one. It adds a bit maybe too much but you can see yourself on this picture http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz311/koudy66/DSC_0315.jpg

Does anyone think that my TA21 would be defective if it cannot stand on it's tip (like lamp with attached light diffuser)?


----------



## Lost (Jun 9, 2010)

Melson said:


> I have the TA30 and instead of bumping a new thread can someone give me some help here?
> 
> I dropped her on the concrete from about four/five feet and I got a couple dings on it.
> 
> I realize it's going to get beat up as that's why I bought it, but a four feet drop and it received a couple small dings already? Is this normal?


 
It's normal to get dings when you drop it.

Aluminum is soft. I have some lights and I hate it when you drop it and get your first ding. 

You don't have to baby your light now. It's a work light now not a show piece.


----------



## agony (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Para, good to see ya here! I too am a long-time lurker, and recently received a TA21 from my wife as a present.

I did exactly like the post above mentioned by KouDy. There are two sizes in the Nite-Ize line, and the larger one fits the TA21 securely. The only problem would be with the cigar-grip...the light fits in the holster with the grip, but it is a slow process in re-holstering. But for now it works fine. I used this combo last weekend for an advanced pistol course, and it stayed in place securely.

Sometime in the next month, I'm commissioning one of our fellow SF members to make several kydex light holsters. The big prob is that he needs the actual light to make it. He did some mag pouches for me and they are awesome for the price.


----------

